# Rowntree Park, York



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

hi folks 
we have a booking for next friday at above site. we are going to have to cancel it if any one wants it if you pm me we can arrange a time for me to cancel it and you to book it as it is quite difficult to book into this site
regards
geordie


----------



## BigBoldJohn (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi Geordie,

The last time I parked there the warden told me I had to park head first into the hedge. When I asked to park the other way round, so I had a view, he told me I would be too close the next pitch if I did this!

Pointing out I'm the same width and length whichever way round I park (no awning) he told me that if I didn't like it I could leave.

Don't yer just love the CC wardens? Next time I'd stop out of town and use their excellent park and ride facility.

John


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

aye i have a run in with the wardens there before


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Told us to reverse in and I would have preferred forwards. On looking around the site people just did their own thing anyway :roll: 

Like you say its as broad as its long JUST PLAIN STUPID

ALSO they close the toilets for cleaning 10:30 to 11:15 and you must leave site by 11:15 SO why not close 11:15 to 12:00 :roll:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*CC York*

Hi

I am not a CC member after all those ding gongs at the Knareborough site.

I telephoned the CC York a couple of weeks ago to look for a few bookings on a Sunday - Friday basis. I also called in, in person and found the staff helpful. Despite being mid week in January, the site was packed.

A kind offer by Geordie01 to try to let the pitch go to a fellow MHF'er.

Russell


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> snipped....
> 
> ALSO they close the toilets for cleaning 10:30 to 11:15 and you must leave site by 11:15 SO why not close 11:15 to 12:00 :roll:


Presumably they want to get the toilets cleaned before the new people start arriving, which presumably is timed for after the people leaving have left.

Chris


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes you cant arrive before 12 so like I said :roll:


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I think it's time the CC starting taking a deposit for advance bookings as the [email protected] do.

This would stop the farcical situation of members booking the most popular club sites throughout the year making them unavailable to everyone and then cancelling.

Makes a mockery of the online advance booking system :x


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

TBF they have changed their policy recently. The offenders are a very small number and will be dealt with.


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

A deposit doesn't always cure the problem - if someone can't make it and has paid a deposit- they are probably less likely to call and cancel and so the pitch cannot be re-booked, just in case the guy turns up.
Surely the answer to over- demand is to open up more sites/ allow planning permission for aires etc...
Regards Steve


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

wakk44 said:


> I think it's time the CC starting taking a deposit for advance bookings as the [email protected] do.
> 
> This would stop the farcical situation of members booking the most popular club sites throughout the year making them unavailable to everyone and then cancelling.
> 
> Makes a mockery of the online advance booking system :x


Not that topic again please

Bri


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

why ever not, it's not a gas.!!!!!!!!!!!!

cabby


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

Because its been covered many times before and its off topic
Bri


----------



## jax (May 11, 2007)

We've just left Rowntree Park today and it was a completely different experience from when we were there in July. We felt that the wardens acted terrible to both caravaners and motorhomes alike especially if the vans weren't parked up to the damn white peg. This time Keith tried to park as close to the peg as poss but with doing so we crossed onto the grass and churned it up a little. I went into the wardens to inform them what had happened and they were lovely about it. Meanwhile the caravaner next to us not only churned the grass up but parked on it. He would never have got away with that if the normal wardens had been on site. Jackie


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

There are currently relief wardens covering the site which may explain the change? regulars are on a long holiday


----------

